# UNOFFICAL 09 SPRING SHARK TOURNEY AND CAMP-OUT



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>

Lets get this thing started!!! I could use the winnings to buy me some new gear! And yes, I am trash talking! 

_This went great the last three times, and everybody who went had a lot of fun! We still have good stories to tell about it! Lets do the same this year!!_ 

*<U>RULES:</U>* 

Fishing can begin at 4 pm Friday May 15th. Measure-In deadline is Sunday12 pm May 17th.

Measuring will be conducted at Fort Mcree.

$80 "donation" (thats a nice legal term since this is a public forum) per Boat (Team) due by Thursday before the tournament. If you are camping and surf fishing instead of boat,ect, "Team" is limited to 4 people per entry fee, and list there names.


One winner, winner take 75% with 25% for Team with largest shark in junior angler division, 15 years old and younger.If winning shark is from a Team that does have a junior angler, than 100% of prize to that team. "Winner" is team with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark other than Nurse shark are eligable.

Entry fees can be paid up until the official start time Friday, April 11th 4 pm.

Cookout saturday,with some fried shark nuggets. $50 of the total "donation" fees will be used for oil, propane, breading, and condiments.

For a shark to win IT MUST BE MEASURED PUBLICLY at Fort Mcree. After that, you can keep the shark like a selfish bastard, or you can donate it to the cookout! Please follow Florida and Federal game laws as regards to bag limits ect., and keep in mind that you need a federal HMS boat permit to fish for sharks out of state waters. Cost is around $65 I think, and can bepurchased online.You can bring in one shark per day. 

If you do not eat shark, please make sure to keep your eligable shark in good condition and cold on the way to Mcree. There will be many people who would love to take some home if we already have enough for the cookouts. PLEASE DO NOT WASTE THESE TASTY CRITTERS! Since we are measuring length, and not weight, it would be best to gut it, and stuff bags of ice inside.


There are no angling rules other than abide by the laws. Everything else is captains choice, as regards angling methods and gear, firearms, ect. So please make sure you are aware of these laws. And yes, it IS illegal believe it or not to spearfish a shark, so I will not be attempting that.









This event is more for the purpose of having a dang good time and fryin up some shark on the beach with good friends and making more good friends than anything else. Please keep that in mind, and this will go smooth. 

$80 "donation" can be mailed to: 

BOSS Commercial Building Services 
1333 College Parkway #110 
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563 

If mailing a check or money order, please make payable to "CASH".Do NOT make it payable to my business name or me! 

My number is (850) 777-1221. If you would like to meet up or swing this way, I live in Gulf Breeze. After you enter, please post a post on here to that simply says "ENTERED" so we can all get exited as the prize money grows! 

There are a ton of other rules that could be posted, but I think everybody knows what is ethical and proper and fair. Also mob riot will enforse any common sense rules. Such as if you bring a frozen shark you caught last month to the Measure-In, I think the mob riot will fix that stupidity. And they say you can't fix stupid!









There will bealot ofpeople camping on Fort Mcree, and I will be bringing some firewood to keep a homebase fire going. I will also be taking a couple boatless anglers to McRee who will be surf fishing for the tournament. 

IF YOU HAVE ROOM FOR 1 OR MORE TO TRANSPORT TO FORT MCREE TO SURF FISH AND CAMP SO THEY CAN BE PART OF THIS TOO, PLEASE SAY SO!!! Boatless anglers, speak up if yer goin out to MCree! 

Before the tournament, an official VHF channel will be announced. 

If called for weather, it will be rescheduled for May 29th-31st. 

Lookin forward to it man!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I am willin to join anyone who needs a shark fishin team (me and boy) I have my own gear, and will catch large sharks. Please reply.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

all right. the reelhappy raft is almost complete with new vines and lashings. just need to replace two candles and she's done. you guys don't have a chance this year. i will be late have to work at the kids fishing clinic now saturday but after that it's game on! looking forward to putting a big shark on the beach for you guys to drule over. game on!

scot


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *www.fishing (4/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BananaTom (4/15/2009)*
> ...


LMSOA. You would have to know Tom to know that there is no question or answer with this post, just a message that he and his crew are headed that way. ??? for Tom; You bringing the co-eds?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Will, heres official results with some pics

Fall 2007

*Chunky Love (Konz and me) 5' bull shark*

*Talleyban 4'11 1/2" bull*

*BigFishrookie and Last Chance 4'7"*



our pics




























Bigfish and last chances pics





































Spring 2008 

*1st place: Kane Mano 5'8 1/2" Bull Shark. $510 prize money.*

*2nd place: Wishiniwasfishin and FIshworksfab. 5'8" hammerhead. Penn 6/0 and rod, and gimble fighting belt.*

*3rd place: Ocean Man. Not sure of the official size, since we we out trying to catch something besides our little 3' 5 1/2" black tip. Tackle box.*

*KAneManos pics...*





































Joshs pics









Oceanmans pics.





































Fall 2008

The Marines..JOSHua is his screen name on here. 5'8"

I cant find a post with any pics though from last fall


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome this looks like a blast, i wish i could go but i will be backpacking


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Team Chunky Love is going to own the one.I can't wait.Clay I will give you a call this weekend.I will be going to the pier to stock up on bait.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Team Chunky Love has a secret strategy this year...which unfortunately may involve me getting ate...but it will get us the big one!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay, your not gonna hand feed them your bait are you??????


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

These have been a blast the last three times! And it is coinsiding with the Mcree camp-out so we will OWN that island!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmmm...not a lot of trash talking from the other teams??? 

Are you feeling like THIS???










Haa haa! Just give the money to Chunky Love know if you want!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

And just because you do not fish the tourney does not mean that you can not come out. This is a PFF campout for everyone. There are plenty of spots to camp. Everyone needs to come out if you can. It's a blast. It's family friendly. So come on out.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

DITTO... It's a BLAST camping out there!!! :letsdrink

My grandson is STILL talking about last Oct.. and has the jaw/teeth from the shark head the kids found in the water and played with for two days.... I know he's ready to go back!!! I'll probably be helping out again with the kid's fishing day... but will try to get over there afterwards. :letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

yes the reelhappy raft is ready. gonna put some shark on the beach this year. a little less drinking and more fishing this time. will give you run for that money this time! maybe i can get my buddy with his sea monkey to come on out and show us how it's done, good fisherman but now days just kicks a ball around the feild with little kids! any way it's on! where's my other friend kano mano he's been real quite, shark must have his toung. looking forward to a great time with friends and dan too! of coarse the only shark he see's is on a bottle! shark on!

scot


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Team Kane Mano will be "reel happy" to take that prize money again. We decided to quell the suspense early onFriday night, Put the winnin fish on the beach and get a nipple hickey from Clay!!! Scot, i look forward to a bit more trash then that last post seems you've mellowed since last tourney................


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

> *www.fishing (4/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BananaTom (4/15/2009)*
> ...


I think a boat load of women says it all........................


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (4/16/2009)*And just because you do not fish the tourney does not mean that you can not come out. This is a PFF campout for everyone. There are plenty of spots to camp. Everyone needs to come out if you can. It's a blast. It's family friendly. So come on out.


Yeah Telum will be giving historical tours on the history of FT. Mc Whatever:moon


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (4/15/2009)*Team Chunky Love has a secret strategy this year...which unfortunately may involve me getting ate...but it will get us the big one!


Kane Mano has decided to counter that secret strategy.............We're gonna drive by your boat and toss over several boxes of Little Debbies. Konz won't even hear the clicker screaming on that reeloke


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (4/15/2009)*Clay, your not gonna hand feed them your bait are you??????




I did hear that Clay was a Master Baiter!!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike are you going to be there??


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *www.fishing (4/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BananaTom (4/15/2009)*
> ...


*You guys know that I am not fishing for Sharks!!!*

*I bring my own !!!*

*We are the shore party !!!*

*So why is this guy busting my Chops?????*

*I do not even know him.*


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Yea, I think we will make it. I will bring your book, unless you want to swing by this weekend and grab it?


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

BTW, I look forward to seeing my old boat :letsparty


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

TEAM FAT JAX is in. We are going to win this year because a case study was done and it was figured out that sharks have taste. Which means the chum we use will bring um to the boat. That rancid stuff that team chunky love makes and uses will only be good for sneaker heads. To bad there isn't a catagorie for them Clay. :doh


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i got news that is going to shock the shark fish world!!!!! mark (need2fish ) is unable to fish with me that weekend because, he has to man a fund raiser booth for inshore reef's in navarre. keep up the good work mark!!! so anyway to replace mark i stole konz from the chucky love team to be my number one shark hauling in guy. o man we are going to catch a big one! he said he was tried of being clay's little whipping boy ( hey go pull that anchor b*tch ) . so with the number one shark catching guy on the reelhappy raft, you might as well just hand over that prize money to us now!!! and kane mano if you want to throw little debbies at us you can cause i love'm and alway's catch more fish when i have them onboard! so let the games begin!

scot


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *reelhappy (4/17/2009)*i got news that is going to shock the shark fish world!!!!! mark (need2fish ) is unable to fish with me that weekend because, he has to man a fund raiser booth for inshore reef's in navarre. keep up the good work mark!!! so anyway to replace mark i stole konz from the chucky love team to be my number one shark hauling in guy. o man we are going to catch a big one! he said he was tried of being clay's little whipping boy ( hey go pull that anchor b*tch ) . so with the number one shark catching guy on the reelhappy raft, you might as well just hand over that prize money to us now!!! and kane mano if you want to throw little debbies at us you can cause i love'm and alway's catch more fish when i have them onboard! so let the games begin!
> 
> 
> 
> scot




My guess is that Konz is tired of the nipple hickeys...lol:letspartyoke


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

the reelhappy raft is gonna win! that's right with the big man on the rod ain't no shark gonna get away! and with kane mano feeding us little debbies we will have plenty of energy to reel them in! this will be to easy. all we need now is for dan to buy our beer for us! o wait he will with the winnings , awesome. gonna be fun see ya out there! shark on!!!!!!!

scot


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh s**t a thread that Will is on and it hasn't even been deleted yet!!! You're slacking man! Funny word there......SLACK.....seems like that's all your going to be reeling in!

To any other person who wants to throw debbie snacks.......please do....I prefer zebra cakes! Honeybuns work too!

Just so you guys know, I'm fishing with Scot only to sabatage his boat. He thinks I helped him put the floor back in......secretly I threw a bunch of ping pong balls in the tank.......just kidding Scot.......I'm actually trying to lure him to the dark side!

I'm looking forward to this.......


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey guys..........good luck in your little tourney/beach party/campout/hangover contest.

For the first one to call me I have something for you. It's not much but it may be what you need. My freezer was found w/out power the other day. It was off just long enough for everything to thaw out, and get a little too warm for me. I'm not risking sh*t with the turkey breast, pork, chicken, deer meatand the few *bloody tuna loins* I have.I refroze it all.

So the first to call me can have them. It's not a lot, but there's enough. One catch, my phone is charging right now so leave a message, first call, first serve.

Hell you can have any of the meat you want, although I don't know how good it'll be for sharkin'. I don't think I have any other fish. There maybe some in the bottom. I'll check and you can have it all.

*698-3719/*Greg


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

sounds like some one wants to play ray. lets see what we can come up with. i've got a old zebco i could part with.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

> *www.fishing (4/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (4/20/2009)*Oh s**t a thread that Will is on and it hasn't even been deleted yet!!! You're slacking man! Funny word there......SLACK.....seems like that's all your going to be reeling in!
> ...


Iwould'nt mind a little calcutta action like that and I've got several combos I could useto sweeten the pot. Anybody else want any side action. I could use that Diawa and would really like all that P.P.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *www.fishing (4/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (4/20/2009)*Oh s**t a thread that Will is on and it hasn't even been deleted yet!!! You're slacking man! Funny word there......SLACK.....seems like that's all your going to be reeling in!
> ...


Nah I don't bet.....I'm too poor. But if you do land a bigger shark I'll share a zebra cake and a beer with you. Ohwait what am I thinking......I'll pick up a couple Zimas for ya........just joking


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

> *reelhappy (4/21/2009)*sounds like some one wants to play ray. lets see what we can come up with. i've got a old zebco i could part with.


Scot don't bet your good stuff away like that. That zebco is easy for senior guys like you to operate. Plus it's good for tying on a honey bun and throwing it up to your anchor locker for your Konz-o-Maticunit to pull that rope up.oke


----------



## Andy (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Guys, I am really looking forward to that event. Hope we're gonna catch some sharks!! I can't wait for that weekend:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad See you all there 

*Andy*


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hello andy good to hear from you again. 

KANE MANO it's about time you came out of the poi pool. those zebco's are great, push button fishing for us older fishman. theymake great shark rods. anyway looking forward to kicking your hulla fishing butt this year. look's like we got www.fishing in on it too. don't know him yet but i am sure that we can come up with some type of calcutta. i will see what i got around. but times are tuff. spent all my bananas on new vines for the raft. where's bonita dan? he's been quite. got to go. shark on!

scot


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

This crap is gettin deep hee! Cant wait...hope the weather cooperates. I'll go back and edit my first post with an official count of what teams are in. Do me a favor and post "ENTERED" if you are entering. Then we willsee how much money we are talking here!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome....we are gonna win.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

sho nuff


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

ENTERED!


----------



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

No lady angler division? My cousin is visiting me for a while and she's never caught a shark. I might just let her try.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

ENTERED


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

ENTERED


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Getsome (4/21/2009)*ENTERED!


Hmmmm...if I was a snakey person, I just might qoute someone saying they were entered to make sure all see and it doesnt get deleted laterso that we can gang up on them and beat the $80 outta them if they got to Mcree friday morning, and proceeded to get entirely drunk and deside to not enter the tournament, and stay drunk the whole 3 days!!!!:letsdrink

But I wouldnt do that.

Hee hee.... oke Haa haa...love you Mike, even if you are a dirty ol commercial roofing contractor. Same side bet between our teams as the previous years?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And yes Will, we got a boat that can pull a 10 footer in..... hes fishing with me off my boat..



Well remove the bow rail if we have too, but if it comes in 12-15 foot, well just drag his ass back to the island.

By the way...thought you hated Penn 6/0?? I see you trying to start a wager to win one? I knew you really loved em!!! Haa haa! :toast


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bailti (4/21/2009)*No lady angler division? My cousin is visiting me for a while and she's never caught a shark. I might just let her try.


Sorry, no angler division you male chauvenistic sexist pig! Don't you know that would be saying woman are inferior to us men at fishing and need a "handicap" or there own division to give em a break??? Man, I thought this country had grown out of those backwards thinking days!

Just kidding man! Seriously, no, we dont have one, just junior. We want to try to keep the main winnings as high as possible without splitting it up. Hope you can make it in though!

But more importantly....ummm...is your cousin single?? Just kidding!:letsdrink


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah Clay, she's single, as in digits, 9 I believe.LOL


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

ENTERED..................................NUFF SAID


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh shoot fishitall! Sorry! :doh Just asumed she was an adult.

Well...there you go, shes a junior!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Okay Clay Open Mouth and Insert FOOToke:toast Don't know If I we will Shark Fish but we will be Camping Took the 15-18 off so I can Finally join in on the Fun I'll see ya out there:letsdrink


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (4/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Getsome (4/21/2009)*ENTERED!
> ...




Same side bet? Hell yea, if your scared just say so!


----------



## Andy (Jan 2, 2009)

Let´s have some fun and catch some shark. I am so ready for that tournament.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

ok i am back where's my trash talking poi eating nonshark catching buddy kane mano been hidding. you might as well give that entry fee money to me and konz. cause you ain't got no chance this year. stole chucky love's best sharkman. we are gonna reel in the money shark this year. got the reelhappy raft better than ever.just a few more weeks now. i can already smell the money.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

where is everybody? are there only gonna be four teams fishing in this thing or is everybody waiting for the last minute to enter ? 

scot


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha Mike...I aint scared! Bet is on!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Clay do we have an official count of who has entered?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *konz (4/30/2009)*Hey Clay do we have an official count of who has entered?


that would be a unofficial count for a unofficial shark turny.

i think everybody is just scared of us konz! we are going to win this with ease.

hey see ya tonight at the fish fry!

shark on!

scot


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure of the total, 

But know for sure:

Me,

Scott and Konz

www.fishing

getsome

kanemano

JoshH

Jerens

Hydro therapy

the hired hand

Andy

MAYBY:

redfish

Fishitall and bailti (with there cousin)

bamagirl

Soooo...with 10 teams it looks like are for sure in, minus the food money for the cookup, were looking at over $700 so far....hell yeah! Oh wait, my neighbors probly are too, that puts us over $800


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

entered. fishing and camping. see ya out there:letsdrink


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Clay is it cool if we just bring the donation to the beach?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You know it Josh...hell, this whole gig, this being the fourth one now...is all your fault! You were the one finaly pushed for it and said lets quit just talkin about it and doo it!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Geeze, I can't understand all the trash yappin on this thread. Just spoke to "The Hired Hand"Team "Fat Jax" is ready to roll on this thing. Need a little practice for the outcast tournament anyway,We willbring one in for ya to look at before we chow down on it. Ya better have a good appetite, I hate to kill a breeder just to let it go to waste........

Who wants to start thebidding on the Jaws?


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Well Guys i hope you all have a hell of a time. Wish i could make but sh*t happens so good luck to all of you.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You gonna be out there realtor?

Sorry your gonna have to miss it shane, was good meetin uyou and your lady last nite


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, Clay, we will be there, Hoping the winds cooporate just a little.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Any updates?? Any new additions to the tourny??


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah theres an update! I got one of Santa Rosas Finest on my team!!! :toast Congrats again bro!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL....and dont forget about the topless rule on the boat.:angel


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

*THIS JUST IN::::*

*TEAM FAT JAX HAS THE 2009 PFF SHARK TOURN. ALREADY WON.*

*HOW, YOU MIGHT WONDER?*

*SIMPLE: WE ARE FISHING IT.*

*SO LET TEAM FAT JAX SAVE YOU SOME GAS MONEY, JUST STAY ON THE BEACH.*


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *The Hired Hand (5/7/2009)**THIS JUST IN::::*
> 
> *TEAM FAT JAX HAS THE 2009 PFF SHARK TOURN. ALREADY WON.*
> 
> ...


it's more like team fat chance! you don't have a pray against me and konz! you might as well give us your money and stay home!!!!!!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

All these Quints on one tourney? Fare ye well and a due litte ole spanish ladies.........For we just now recieved orders for sail home to boston....Yall know me....... Yall know what I do for a livin......I cut my teeth with Frank Mundas.........


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell yeah Jeff! I just reminded Kim of they way it works...when I am the dictator!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

You already have my money Clay. Put it in your box in GB. Mind you I am only letting you hold it till this thing is over and we win. That way it will look like we won more than we did. Besides i have never taken money from a gangster. I always thought it was the other way around. I wouldn't let that get out to the rest of your gangster buddies. They might laugh at you.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *crazyfire (5/7/2009)*LOL....and dont forget about the topless rule on the boat.:angel


It's a good thing I'm not fishing on yalls boat this year.........nobody wants to see me topless.....haha!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa Hired hand....takin money from a ganster...:letsdrink


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

The Hired Hand and I boated a 386 LB Bull yesterday, a couple pics soon. We decided to get our meat to you guys to eat early.....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

will eat good next weekend


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

JIm..that is freakin awsome! I wish I could think up a smart ass remark...but it really is hard towith a bull that size! I think I have seen him close upeither at the tire barge, bridge rubble, or Chevron! Glad to see him on the butcher block makin a few meals!:toast

For the rest of you....:moon

Team Chunky Love is gonna make a showing this time!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW MARK AND JIM:bowdown

THAT'S SOME HUNK OF MEAT:clap. Congrats on the Bull!! I can tell the others guys are now shaking.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I want to thank Anthony and the guys at Outcast for all the trouble they went through to get this shark weighed for us. When we pulled in there with it they had no idea we were coming and got right into action and set up for a weighing so we could start getting it cleaned up for eating. No time wasted and a very helpful bunch. Tommy runs a first class operation. Keep the local shops in business and when you need something think of them.

Thanks again guys.:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

4 more days till its here!:moon


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

By the way Jim...what was the fork length or overall length on that monster bull?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey clay hope you have me and konz money ready. can't wait always a good time winning money. hey where's bonita dan been? have not heard from him in a long time! it's been to quite where's all the trash. everybody got scared !!! got some practice in this weekend was feeding a big shark. i know where he lives and weather permitting he's mine! and all you chucky scum bags are gonna cry booo hoo. hey www.fishing we came up with a side bet for ya. konz is gonna put up a box of zebra cakes and i have a l.l. bean snow globe. both these things mean a lot to us that"s what you wanted. what are you putting up?

scot


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i guess no one wants to bs. what a lame bunch of so called shark fishing guy's


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

:letsdrinknah...we just figure we would let you do all the talkin.....and team chunky love will handle bringin in the biggest shark.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Clay-Doh me and a bunch of friends will be campin at ft mcrae this weekend. i think were gonna have 5 or 6 boats and a little tent village so if you get a chance stop in and say hi:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeff you know you are going to be way too wasted and to busy shooting yourself with a .22 to catch a shark..........lol


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

Entered... Sent the money in today. See Ya'll there. Are we gonna meet any where Friday or just start fishing at 4pm????


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

There isn't an official meet up but most people will be setting up camp at McRae before dropping some bait in the water.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Now thats what im talking about,,, better to eat shark than to eat crow..... good job guys....:bowdown


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Scot I hope you guys went to the shark seminar last night at least you'll have some basic knowledge on the subject so maybeyou won't have to give up your snow globe. Gezzz I think you could at least put up a little better offering than that........UNLESS..........you know the outcome will be bitter defeat. I'll take the snowglobe and I want the Zebra cakes unopened with a recent expiration date. See you turds at McRee..............................Kane Mano


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

What happened to all those Texas Boys I'm surprised they have'nt jumped all over this after all the advice and featurettes on sharkin they posted up. How bout ya Powerfisherman.......................................


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *J.Sharit (5/12/2009)*Scot I hope you guys went to the shark seminar last night at least you'll have some basic knowledge on the subject so maybeyou won't have to give up your snow globe. Gezzz I think you could at least put up a little better offering than that........UNLESS..........you know the outcome will be bitter defeat. I'll take the snowglobe and I want the Zebra cakes unopened with a recent expiration date. See you turds at McRee..............................Kane Mano


that snow globe means a lot to me. thats what www.fishing wanted. but have no intention of losing it. me and konz are going to win this spring thing! come on who wants to put something up against my snow globe. it's got a little l.l. bean store inside! we got my raft all fine tuned and ready to go! took her out sunday for fun and bait. ray caught a nice gag grouper. and we even trying for one! so shark fishing is going to be easy. espiecally agaisnt you clowns!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Scot lets keep that clown thing on the down low..........I really did'nt want that on the forum dudeoke I have a little something to put up that hasas much meaning to me as your snowglobe. My offering for what i now call the garage sale calcutta ismy offical NASA coffee cup. It has a certain sentimental value as well as holding coffee in outerspace...............just show me da shark scotty


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

HA! The reason Chunky Love aint respondd to you Scott is cuz we only respond to trash talkin by someone who might actually give us a bit of competition!!!:moon

Hey Skuls...well see ya there. We are gonna get in, let the crew set up camp, and head back out and spend all night out in the gulf, and come back in early saturday. I always anchor up at the eastern most point. 

Hey Bamagirl, heres a pic of my boat so you guys will know where were at.

I think official channel is 68? Ill have to look back at the first page. Also, anybody can PM me for my cell number.










And here is what it will look like when we come in saturay afternoon...










and....










and...










Oh yeah baby!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Clay,isthat "bait" on the bow?:moon


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

That second and last pic were with help from yours truly!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

the optimist club rodeo is going to be using that channel to 68. 

hey clay your best shark catcher is fishing on my boat. ( konz ) so you guys will be too stupid drunk to reel one in! 

kane mane i will put my snowglobe up agaisnt your space jave mug. seeing how will has not said anything! looking forward to adding it to my collection.

the rest of you shark dreaming clowns have not got a chance. ya'll might as well stay on the beach and keep bonita dan company!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay,how does my name keep comin up in this shark fishin clusterf*ck? I have never said anything in the past about fishing in this demolition derby of a tournament,I just show up for the party! Speakin of party,we are doing the shrimp boil again on the less stinky side of the beach so all of yall are welcome to the pot. Thats food for those with less than 50 brain cells left! oke Were putting in like 10lbs of the things with all the fixins and if any of yall wanna throw something in the boil thats fine as long as ya like it spicy cause thats how its gotta be!!!! SPICY!

Hey Jim I stopped at Outcast on Sunday and Timmy told of a large Bull just weighed in. Didn't know it was the Bingo Brothers that brought it in. How did your motto go again,what has 72 numbers and screws old ladies? BINGO!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

laststep will see ya out there:letsdrink

just say no to the shine


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey dan you guys do a awesome job on the shrimp boil. good to here from ya. will see ya out there!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

BDan. those shrimp were so good last year. I think I still have that flavor burn on my lips from the corn.You know how to season the pot.:hungryYUMMMM. The SHarks Kings, Hired Hand and Realtor, are bring some of their Bull for those that wish for gooooood shark appetizers or dinner. They will be out fishing but will have itand spread the wealth of their bounty with fellow PFF'rs. 

To the fishing powers that be, may the wind beless than last year:bangheadand the rain a day away....


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

Andy, my german exchange student and I, planned on fishing this thing. However. will not kn ow for sure if we have a full team until friday. Can we enter at the beach if we have team, or if not join up with someone else or have someone join us? Either way we will be there on the blue and white seaswirl named thunder guppy. dan


----------



## Shankopotamus (Apr 8, 2009)

Im not gonna be able to fish it, but I'll definately be out there to check these beast out.....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

hey chum chum! Glad your gonna make it out again! Yes...you can enter at the beach, we just ask that you officially state before 4pm friday wether your entering or not. If I dont see you till saturday afternoon for the entry fee, thats not a problem.


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay clay we will announce prior to 4 pm fri if we are in. I only have andy and me so would like at least one other team member who knows something about shark fishing. We have never done it. Know of anybody who might want to join us or have us join them? dan 944-3852


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey will , you missed out on the snowglobe bet, but we are still willing to put up a box of zebra cakes. or you don't thing you can beat us!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I want to say, I will be at Sand Island for the party. If any of you want to leave your coolers for me to guard and ICE down while you are out hunting sharks I will volunteer. :letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It'll be good to see you again murph!


----------



## JOSHua (Oct 9, 2008)

well count me in .... im selling stuff on craigslist to make sure i have enough gas this time to get my boat back to the trailer..... i got a good new spot too.... had alot of big snappers come up with just heads. see you guys saturday


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet deal Murph! See you out there man!

Hey Will....:moon:looser There....now you have been trash talked too! I will be highly disapointed if you bring anything less than a 9 footer in after all yur claims! 

One more day...I am pumped


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

From the movie Jaws---Dooonh, dooonh, doonh, doonh..<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 7pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><SPAN style="COLOR: #003399">Mayor Vaughn*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 7pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">: ?Martin, it's all psychological. You yell barracuda, everybody says, "Huh? What?" You yell shark, we've got a panic, a mad rush, on our hands on May 16th at Ft. McRae." :hungry


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

HEHEHEHEHEHE It's going to be a BLAST out there... this weekend!!!! Woohooooooo :letsdrink


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

The news is out. TEAM CHUNKY LOVE WINS THE SHARK TOURNEY!!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Well my plan to fish the ST fell, but I will be out there Tomorrow to Camp and Have a Good Time, So I Guess I'll see ya out There!!!!:letsparty


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *www.fishing (5/14/2009)*
> 
> I guess thats the reason why the trash talking hasnt been much directed at us.Maybe one day we will become good enough to be considerd trash talk worthy.




Somehow I seriously doubt that! lol


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

1 TO 2 FOOT SEES ALL WEEKEND!!!!!!! YEEEESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

See Ya out there Clay :letsparty:letsparty


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

alrighty flat seas for the reelhappy raft. awesome! i for see a big shark being landed by the team chunky assassins.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Damn Clay...I think I know what you got in mind for a secret stategy....And If I am right....I want to be the first on record to say...DAMMIT BOY that is stupid....BUT.......I believe it will work and my hats tipped to you for thinking it. The cream of the crop rise to the top....hahahaha and hopefully with all their digits ! Id put a hole in everything down there....if youdo it "they will come".


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay, hope you got someone watching yourback out there,wish it was me, maybe next time. Looking forward to seeing everyone out there, I wanna see some sharks brought in so I can show my boys. Good Luck.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa...lockout and flying...you guys got it figured out! Yes...I will not be in the water alone....and yes....they WILL come! And if there not the size we want...on to the next wreck, till we see the one that no spearfisherman really wants to see!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Not fishing the Shark Tourney this time around but can't wait to get out there for the camp out. Will probably be Saturday around noon before we can make it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wellguys I don't know if I am going to be out there for the fun this year. My arm/wrist is still pretty sore and the doc does not want me doing anything that requires too much movement of my wrist. And it sucks having a nurse for a wife sometimes. She knows too much and is giving me hell for saying that I want to go out despite what the doc said. And I really don't want to undo anything and re-injure it. So I mayjust sit on the hill this weekend. I thought that I would be healed up enough by now, but it's wooping my butt. I may be getting a ride out to McRee for Saturday during the day. But I don't know for sure yet.

:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Matt.....do me a favor and don't let me eat any ocra this time..........haha!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL ray...i remember that day.....run for the dunes!!! what f**king dunes!!!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *crazyfire (5/15/2009)*LOL ray...i remember that day.....run for the dunes!!! what f**king dunes!!!


Thats too funny, dont worry Ray I'm not bringing any okra this time.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*We are coming at half speed!!!!!!*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *BananaTom (5/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hey Telum Picus, need a ride?*


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

TEAM CHUNKY LOVE pulls off the win. AWESOME.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Damn red x

Give me more details on what I missed Jeff


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *www.fishing (5/17/2009)*please tell me that PUP wasnt the winning shark


I guess so. 

5' was the winner. More folks need to enter then say how they could beat it. 

HELL, If I liked shark fishing I COULD HAVE BEAT THAT. 

Oh wait, I'm doing what I posted. :banghead:banghead LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great Job Chunky Love and all the folks I saw Saturday. Went today at 2PM but everyone must have split because of the weax. :reallycrying


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Well it was fun and actually pretty exciting I think everyone fished harder knowing that small fish was the only thing on the board. Team Kane had a total of 16 runs 4 hook ups and tagged and released 2 around 5 ft total length. We just kept waitin on a bigger fish that missed the party......................Congrats to the human chum Love team, Creative thinking on you guys part. Can't wait to talk crap about the fall tourney maybe we'll see some bigger fish. Mike thanks for the sting ray bait that was a monster!!!!! Sorry we missed the shore party this time out we were at it hard the whole weekend. jim


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

So who's tired.. MMEEEE. 

but what a good weekend. Mitch and I came home (thanks to Konz and Nikki for the forewarning of the incoming weather) on a 8-10 knotsand a prayer. At best 20% of engine. Started having engine trouble while fishing yesterday and it continued. Got to 3 mile bridgeand called friend to meet us, got the trailer and pulled MISS DIXIE home. Now it's up to Kenny to checkher out, and hopefully nothing major.

NOW for some but not ALL of the thanks: :clap

KONZ and NIKKI: thanks for the loan of the tent!! and weather alerts. You are true friends:bowdown

BamaGirl: those peanuts are STILL good. 

Bonita Dan et al: as expected, the shrimp and fixings are still a good yum when lick'n de lips:hungry

ClayDoh and team: those shark nuggets were a treat and congrats on the fin/win

Mark and Angelyn: I owed ya a cup of java but you weren't up yet. Still thanks from last year.

Hired Hand and Realtor: your quest for the big'un was being cheered on - and that breakfast that I promised was enjoyed upon returning home. OOPPS. :doh

April and Pompnewbie: glad you could sip that coffee and sorry for the short visit: had to get outof the storm.

Cuzmundo; y'all gotta get back to fishing andjoin us.:doh

and to my "boys" Murphyslaw , oceanman and Dwayne, yall the best. :grouphug

ReelCrazy glad you got YOUR throttle back and also thanks 

good to meet other PFFr's Banana Tom and wife, Chumchum, Pam, GoneFishingToo, OK too many to remember........

AND for those we didn't see that said they were coming, Hope you missed US

So we got back safely, cleaned and unloaded boat , had Bloody Mary and Mimosa with camp breakfast (but rather in soft chairs), shower and nap. :sleeping

Til next year...

mitch n lane


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Lane, you should have stayed. the weather just stayed overcast and looked like it was gonna get bad, but never did.

Thanks for the Jumblia, and for bringing it down to us to enjoy.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Dangggggg.... the weather DID LOOK bad and it rained lightly for a short time... but it was AWESOME ALL DAY LONG!!! Woohoooo... :clap:clap:clap You all should have stayed!!!! I woke up.. went on deck on the west side.... and thought... DANGGGGGGG... we had to be in the OUTER LIMITS... <and could even hear the music>... because most everyone was GONE that I could see.........

Had a WONDERFUL time about the Play n' house... :bowdown :clap:clap (Thanks again Tom and Debbie... you guys ROCK!!!) :grouphug :letsdrink It was great seeing everyone as usual... and very nice meeting the one's I hadn't! :clap:clap Looking forward to the next gathering... :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink NEXT time... I WON'T have my CELL PHONE in my pocket... :doh :doh :doh :reallycrying :reallycrying If anyone calls me.... and hears BUBBLES... it's at the bottom of Sherman Cove....:banghead:banghead:reallycrying :reallycrying :reallycrying


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

had a great time , but the reelhappy raft still needs some work. try as i might some of those vines keep braking, but did manage to get some fishing in. the food was awesome!!!!!!!!! thanxs to all helped and did the cooking!!!! already working on the raft for the next one! congats to the chunky love team winners till the next one. man now we have to listen to clay for 6 months!!!!!!!! good see everybody pffr's. fish on!!!!!

scot


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Clay...you can fill everyone with the details!


----------



## Pink HighHeels (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey ya'll!!!! Just wanted to say thatI had anAWESOME time this weekend watching the great fishermen do what they do best! Thanks, Clay-doh!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Had a wonderful time meeting all that was there and enjoyed the challange of trying to beat Clay and cohorts, We all fished our buts off and ate some good food.Looking forward to the fall tourny. Thanks to all and Jim and I are glad you enjoyed the shark meat.

Clay, next time your not going to be so lucky. Congratulations.:bowdown


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

We(my wife son(B-Dawg)and I had a great time!!!!! Next time we'll have to plan it around the Kids Fishing Clinic. Can't wait till the next one in the Fall. The food that people shared was awesome!!! Thanks Clay, Lane and Bonita Dan/Paulalong with the many other offers for food after we were stuffed!!! Great seeing old friends and meeting new ones!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man what a blast!! We stayed out for 24 hours, not comming in till saturday around 5 pm or so. Jeff and Ronnie, Kim, Sky, and TJ were awsome team mates, and all kicked ass. Everybody did there part, and we laughed (between sleeping) and had a blast the whole time. We already have the next one planned. 

Sky, TJ, and myself got a couple dives in on a couple different wrecks, TRYING to attract sharks. Usually when spearfishing we DONT want em. Well....wopuldnt ya know....other than nice dive conditions and some SWEET finds...we dinst see a single shark. Oh well...next year, well get one to bite us.

The company on the boat was the best part...thanx guys...and back at Mcree was a blast. Sorry Joel and Dan for scolding bout the cussing...oke haa haa...still love you. Joel...you got Kim worried bout if Im crazy or not...she said you kept askin her "whatd you do to my friend!" haa haa..

Had some strong advasaries...and gotta admit know that its over that Realator and Hired Hand had me nervous witht that beast of a bull they caught the week before. ANd thanx a lot guys for all the shark meat from that monster that you took the time to bring for the cookup, and all your guys help too!

Lots of babies were caught this weekend, but for some reason the big ones just werent biting for ANYBODY. we did catch a cool lookin lil tiger that was a first for me...










And look at thos prety gaf holes in the winner!



















Great times...and lookin for the next one!

And Will......



> *www.fishing (5/17/2009)*please tell me that PUP wasnt the winning shark


Come on now...back out last minute after all this trash talk of what size shark your gonna catch, and instead of a congrats....this is the best thing you can say? Guess since you didnt fish it....we'll never know if you could have actually done better. Wasnt in it for the money...was in it for a good time with good friends, win or lose, and thats exactly what I got out of it.

Thanx again to the crew for kickin ass!!! Team Chunky Love...

told you fools you cant take money from a ganster!!! Haa haa!:moon


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry I missed the fun - had to be at Fun Fest. It sounds like you guys had a blast. Congrats Clay.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Man What a Great Time !!!*

*I could type 500 words here and not even scratch the surface on the quailty of People out there!!!!*

*Simply put in one word----------*

*<U>AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</U>*

*For those of you who elected not to come -- Bad Choice !!!*

*For those of you who could not ---------- We Missed You !!!!*

*For those of YOU that did Come !!!! -*

*I Love Ya'll !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*BT*

*God Bless The PFF'ers !!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Clay & Company, congrats on the win.

But, if you were a little nervous about Team Fat Jax, you may want to go ahead and get REAL NERVOUS about the next event. :shedevil


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I can sum this weekend up in one word, "DRUNK"! WTF Clay with the mind what ya say crap? WTF Over! Good time out there yall and contestant #3 could have won the t-shirt contest hands down. :shedevil Joel the clown shoe boobies was the best man! Still laughin over that one man. :letsdrink


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

So I am confussed. Did Clay's boat bring in a shark that won or not?? From what I read it was just a 'team chunky love' member but not the Clay-doh himself. Am I wrong? Congrats to the winner either way. Here is what I caught Friday night when I met up with 'Get Some' to do a little fishing.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

It was brought in on Clay's boat. Anytime a shark is brought safely onto a boat everybody on the boat gets credit for the catch, not just the handsome dude on the other end of the line, (which is usually the safest and sometimes easiest place to be.)

Thanks guys I has a great time. 

Sky


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh... how could I forget to mention that Matt's cooking ROCKS!!! OMGGGGGG... if you weren't there for his WONDERFUL breakfast.. YOU MISSED OUT!!! Thanks so much Matt!!! (I did hear someone mention... does he want to get married?):bowdown :clap :letsdrink :grouphug

Yep... Dan TRIED so hard to get a t-shirt contest going Sat night... dying laffin... AND he even wanted the contestants to pay for the opportunity to be judged... Geeeee Dan... What a guy!!!! :bowdown :clap :grouphug :letsdrink (I still luv ya tho) heheheheheehhe


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

dang, we hauled (if IDLE-inghomeis considered to be hauling)out of there Sun a.m. and missed OceanMans' breakfast. 

Also so far no pics of the weekend....THAT MAY BE A GOOD THING!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Matt's Breakfast WAS great!!!!!!!!! *

*It included the nice mess of scamp he and Dwayne caught that morning off the beach, shrimp, eggs, and the special touch he can do, all mixed together.*

*There we NO left overs!!!!*


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a great time out there this weekend. There was so much good food out there that I stayed stuffed the entire time. I'm pretty sure I had shrimp with every meal. I hope we didn't keep too many people up with the battle of the boats we had going Saturday night. I wish some of you could have stayed another night but the wind did get strong out of the North. Tents toppled everything was sandblasted but we still had fun. We caught a few more Mangrove's Monday morning then had some Shrimp and Snapper Po-boys for lunch before we packed up camp. We headed out one last time to try for the bay Grouper that kicked our butt's Saturday evening. We didn't get him this weekend but did catch a Red Snapper about 10lbs. It was so rough Monday that we took numerous waves over the bow while on anchor......Can't wait for the next one!!!


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

I wish I could've stayed Saturday night but my son was worried about storms and being in a tent. It was great fun mixing juices up and bs'ingwith the guys and girls there during the day Saturday. It was a bummer leaving when Clay's boat and Banana Tom's was pulling in. I got some pics I'll post this evening.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fishitall (5/19/2009)*I wish I could've stayed Saturday night but my son was worried about storms and being in a tent. <U>*It was great fun mixing juices up*</U> and bs'ingwith the guys and girls there during the day Saturday. It was a bummer leaving when Clay's boat and Banana Tom's was pulling in. I got some pics I'll post this evening.


Scott, You had theladies stumbling and slurring words long before dark............it was great meeting you........................Dennis & Donna


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I wish I would have been able to get out there this time. I thought I could bounceback from surgery quicker. But the doc said no work/lifting with the arm/wrist what so ever until next week. Until next time.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhh haa! Sounds like Mitch and Lane are going to enter next year???? Would love to have you guys in it!

And Sniper, we had 2 rods out, Sky's hooked up, he reeled it in, rest of us supported with clearing deck, gut bucket on him, tail ropeing, cleating...glocking, and hauling in. Bad ass stingray!


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's a few pics of Saturday. Nothing too incriminating, didn't see too many folks with 2 drinks in their hands.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry about the way those pics posted all spread out. Guess I got some learning to do. Great meeting and re-meeting all. The bar is always open when I'm there so don't be shy. Anybody going to be back out there this weekend?


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

Mostly fixed now. Thanks Shelikestofish!


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Fishitall.....

Great job :clap and an easy fix huh? Glad I could help.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bonita dan (5/18/2009)* Joel the clown shoe boobies was the best man! Still laughin over that one man. :letsdrink


:shedevil :letsdrink

Had a great time and cant wait for the next oneand Clay, Meand Dan will try and keep our potty mouths shut next time oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haahaa Joel...you too just could not contain it round the kids....maybe was the moonshine?

When ever you come thru GB, make sure you stop in sometime for another beer man!


----------

